
How to Write Unmaintainable Code [pdf] - braythwayt
https://www.se.rit.edu/~tabeec/RIT_441/Resources_files/How%20To%20Write%20Unmaintainable%20Code.pdf
======
pseudolus
These are great tips but, quite honestly, some of us are just naturals at it.

